# Keeping Peron's Tree Frogs in QLD



## sweethips12 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know if you can keep peron tree frogs in QLD on a recreation licence? Epa have not been able to answer my question =(
Any help would be great, as I have not been able to download the list that says what is resticted.
Thanks


----------



## ozziepythons (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm certain that you can, they are a widespread and abundant species.


----------



## butters (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes you can I have had they myself on a recreational.


----------



## sweethips12 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 14, 2011)

I like how QLD is like the NT - if it doesnt appear on a list then you can keep it.... Puts the ownus back on us keepers to work out what the heck we CANT keep... lol


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 14, 2011)

There is a QLD guy on here that keeps peron's they are an amazing frog. I love mine.


----------



## hornet (Jan 14, 2011)

you sure can, i'm getting some in a couple of months


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 14, 2011)

hornet said:


> you sure can, i'm getting some in a couple of months


Where from? I need some friends for my lonely one. BTW if you can get them as tadpoles they morph fast and to a fair size. (from what I have seen)


----------



## sweethips12 (Jan 21, 2011)

I brought mine from Amazing Amazon.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

I would have but to get them here it would have cost me $180 for 3 when they go for about $23 each when they are here in pet shops and $15 each from breeders. Just the only good breeder in SA has been short stocked this year.


----------

